# What was the latest book that you read?



## oakapple (Jun 13, 2015)

Tell us the name and author of the latest book that you read, and if you liked it?Mine was September by Rosamunde Pilcher and I loved it.


----------



## AprilT (Jun 13, 2015)

I've tried reading several books the past few weeks none held my attention for more than a few chapters, They were all auto-biographical and I found it hard to like any of the authors which made it difficult to get to what may have been really interesting material.

First two by the same author:  Jan Juska, A Round - Heeled Woman and Unaccompanied Women.

The third:  Author, Dr Carl Hart, "High Price"  Could be a great story to read, but, though I found the first few pages fascinating, as I continued to read, the writing reminded me of a previous author who just seemed to keep qualify his past actions instead of just letting the material flow, accept and own it.  I still may try to see if there's anything redeemable to read further in, the subject matter I thought it would cover I'm hoping for some insight.  Maybe I just need to be more open and understanding here.  I will let you know in a few days.


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 14, 2015)

Recently I re-read _The _Thorn Birds (Colleen McCullough) after many years.  It was wonderful this time around too.
I never did see the TV mini-series.


----------



## Pappy (Jun 14, 2015)

I am into mysteries big time. I use to hate to read, but now I can go though a book a week easy. Thank heavens for Amazon Prime. Just a small portion of my Kindle library.


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 14, 2015)

Pappy said:


> I am into mysteries big time. I use to hate to read, but now I can go though a book a week easy. Thank heavens for Amazon Prime. Just a small portion of my Kindle library.




Same here Pappy.  I'm reading a lot more than I ever did before, and I love Prime.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 14, 2015)

I've been reading a lot more since I got my Kindle.  I can read anywhere - planes, buses, trains.

Recently finished:  Old Path White Clouds - Walking in the Footsteps of the Buddha by Thich Nhat Hanh

Currently reading another murder mystery:  In the Woods (Dublin Murder Squad, Book 1) by Tana French.


----------



## AprilT (Jun 14, 2015)

Bonnie said:


> Recently I re-read _The _Thorn Birds (Colleen McCullough) after many years.  It was wonderful this time around too.
> I never did see the TV mini-series.



Read the book saw the movie some 30 years ago, I remember loving the book, the movie was so so.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 14, 2015)

Anybody use Goodreads?  Love the groups, the book recommendations based on my library. 

https://www.goodreads.com/review/list/4089086?shelf=read


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 14, 2015)

Bonnie said:


> Recently I re-read _The _Thorn Birds (Colleen McCullough) after many years.  It was wonderful this time around too.
> I never did see the TV mini-series.



I love the miniseries!


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 14, 2015)

AprilT said:


> Read the book saw the movie some 30 years ago, I remember loving the book, the movie was so so.



I've always seemed to prefer books to movie versions of stories.  For me, most of the time, something seems lacking  in the interpretation.


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 14, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Anybody use Goodreads?  Love the groups, the book recommendations based on my library.
> 
> https://www.goodreads.com/review/list/4089086?shelf=read



Yes Ameriscot.  Always!   ... I get their monthly email reading lists, and read those reviews with interest.   Found many books I probably would have ignored otherwise.


----------



## Lon (Jun 14, 2015)

Just finished  "Gray Mpuntain" by John Grisham.  I like him and have read all his books.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 14, 2015)

Bonnie said:


> I've always seemed to prefer books to movie versions of stories.  For me, most of the time, something seems lacking  in the interpretation.



There have been one or two books that were not as good as the movie, but normally when I read a book then see the movie it's not as good.  One except was Chocolat.  Read the book recently after having seen the movie about 3 times.  Didn't like it at all.   It's better to read the book after the movie I think, but I'm not that patient.

I'm anxiously awaiting the movie 'A Thousand Splendid Suns'.  That book was impossible to put down.


----------



## Cookie (Jun 14, 2015)

Here are a few I've got on the go right now, all e-books from the public library on my Kobo, a bit of a mixed bag, keeps me going.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 14, 2015)

Cookie said:


> Here are a few I've got on the go right now, all e-books from the public library on my Kobo, a bit of a mixed bag, keeps me going.
> 
> View attachment 18657View attachment 18658View attachment 18659View attachment 18660View attachment 18661



Have you read The Bookseller yet?  I read it recently and enjoyed it.


----------



## Cookie (Jun 14, 2015)

Not yet, but looking forward to starting.  It's a rainy day today, perfect for a good reading session.


----------



## oakapple (Jun 14, 2015)

Has anyone read The Ice People By Maggie Gee? she is such a good author, I have read other books by her, and enjoyed those too.


----------



## Pam (Jun 15, 2015)

Forty days without shadow by Olivier Truc. 

'_Tomorrow, the sun will rise for the first time in 40 days. Thirty  minutes of daylight will herald the end of the polar night in  Kautokeino, a small village in northern Norway, home to the indigenous  Sami people.

__But in the last hours of darkness, a precious  artifact is stolen: an ancient Sami drum. The most important piece in  the museum’s collection, it was due to go on tour with a UN exhibition  in a few short weeks._
_Hours later, a man is murdered. Mattis, one of the last Sami reindeer herders, is found dead in his gumpy._
_Are  the two crimes connected? In a town fraught with tension–between the  indigenous Samis fighting to keep their culture alive, the  ultra-Lutheran Scandinavian colonists concerned with propagating their  own religion, and the greedy geologists eager to mine the region’s ore  deposits–it falls to two local police officers to solve the crimes.  Klemet Nango, an experienced Sami officer, and Nina Nansen, his much  younger partner from the south of Norway, must find the perpetrators  before it’s too late…'_

This review just about sums up my feelings on the book.

_When I started to read Forty Days Without Shadow, I wasn’t entirely sure  how much I was going to enjoy the Artic thriller, but I was absolutely  blown away! Olivier Truc clearly has knowledge of the Arctic because the  way he described it made me feel like I was actually there. The story  line became more gripping, the deeper and more involved it became and  before long I couldn’t put it down – I was absolutely desperate to find  out what happened! Now that I’ve finished it, I already want to read it  again!_


http://www.goodreads.com/author_blog_posts/7476553-forty-days-without-shadow-by-olivier-truc


----------



## oakapple (Jun 15, 2015)

Sounds good Pam, will have to look for it for Kindle.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jun 15, 2015)

American Sniper by the now deceased Chris Kyle.  A man who loved war and killing people, who he dehumanized by calling them savages...


----------



## oldman (Jun 15, 2015)

I read anything and everything about airplanes. I finally read, "Alive" by Piers Read. It's an old book that I have been meaning to read for sometime and my daughter just gave me her copy that she got from the second-hand bookstore for $3.00. It's one of those books that I couldn't put down.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 15, 2015)

oldman said:


> I read anything and everything about airplanes. I finally read, "Alive" by Piers Read. It's an old book that I have been meaning to read for sometime and my daughter just gave me her copy that she got from the second-hand bookstore for $3.00. It's one of those books that I couldn't put down.



About the Andes plane crash survivors?  I haven't read it.  Just remember the movie.


----------



## oakapple (Jun 15, 2015)

I read a mixture of fiction and non-fiction, particularly enjoy biographies ( as opposed to autobiographies) but mostly fiction wins out.What can beat sitting in the sun with a good book?


----------

